# Pic of New boxster coupe ??



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

What do we think ?

Link as all the boring bits 
http://porsche-boxster.info/2005-Porsche-Boxster.htm


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Mmmmm. Gimme a DSG and a pricetag under Â£35k reasonably specced and the next car after the TT may just be.....one of those. ;D

Cellphone aerial would have to go tho, IMO it looks entirely stupid there .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What do we think ?
> 
> Link as all the boring bits
> http://porsche-boxster.info/2005-Porsche-Boxster.htm


We think that's actually a mule of the autumn 997.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a 997 to me as well...

I dont think any 'actual' pictures of the new boxster have been released yet?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

So not around Â£30-35k then? Booger :.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Group buy?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> So not around Â£30-35k then? Booger :.


Not really available, as it is meant to be the new 'boxster' underneath the shell of the 997.

So, that look will not be available. Apparently these are destinguished from the real 997 by a longer wheelbase on account of the mid-engined layout...


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> What do we think ?
> 
> Link as all the boring bits
> http://porsche-boxster.info/2005-Porsche-Boxster.htm


It looks good enough to tempt me from the TT.

Having said that, we've yet to see what the next generation TT is gonna look like.

Either way, they'll be a damned site better than the Jap crap which is fashionable at the moment.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Either way, they'll be a damned site better than the Jap crap which is fashionable at the moment.


you damn right - sitting behind a 350z on the way home tonight - TT wannabee right down to the rear spoiler

YUCK!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

thats a 997 mate 

my future next car :


----------

